# Thunder is gone



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I once again am typing what I still cant believe ,Thunder passed away yesterday. She on Friday stated to refuse food after her breakfast and her back legs were causing her alot of probelms. On sunday we called our vet who stated we should take her to the e-vet but while I was upstairs changing she passed away. She had been slowing down but wasn't eating Saturdayor Sunday but was drinking water . We thoughtsh was going through what Lucky went through two weeks ago and just needed hydrated and maybe start the appettite stimulant Luck is on. She didnt come upstairs to sleep Saturday night and that was very different.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my! I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you  Rest in peace sweet thunder....


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Thunder


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry that you lost Thunder. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

So very sorry to hear this. Sending strength to you and your family.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so very sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everybody. Its been a hard year. my husband is really struggling. He was close with Chevy and now that he's retired he was w/ Thunder alot. Its hard to believe the girls we brought home to and half years ago are both gone.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. :teary:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my. I am so sorry for your loss. It has indeed been a rough time for you and your family lately.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my gosh, you all are having a terrible time. I am so sorry that your sweet girl is gone, but it sounds like she just went to sleep so no decision had to be made about whether it was time, etc. Awfully hard when it happens suddenly like that, though. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel so incredibly sad for you! I seriously cannot even imagine. 

You recently lost Chevy, Lucky is doing so well and now poor Thunder has passed.

I am so very, very sorry for your losses this past year.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everybody. It was a blessing not having to make the deceision however I feel like I didnt pay enough attention to what was going on w/ Thunder.Yet it happened so quick. 
Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Thunder. It has been a hard year for you. My thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your hubby. Run free Thunder, go find Chevy, she's been waiting for you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So sorry that you lost Thunder.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You have my deepest condolences. 

Sometimes rescued dogs are like visiting angels -- they come to give a special gift to someone in particular, and then they leave this world knowing they accomplished their sacred job.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. God speed Thunder.


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

So sorry. Thinking of you and wishing you peace.


----------



## Jason1A (Feb 28, 2015)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your losses.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. RIP Thunder.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Maggi, I am just so sorry. Sending hugs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone. 
Lilie - I agree the girls are running around together and havemet up w/ Daisy and are trading stories of stolen pizzas.
magwart- I think your right, the girls helped us heal and move on. Thank you Chevy and Thunder
Everyone here has gone through this and knows the pain of losing these wonderful family members.It is a great comfort having you all at my back.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So so sorry for your loss. If there was a genie who granted wishes, I would wish all animals lived longer. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so so sorry.....at least, rest assured that you and your husband gave them a loving caring home for their golden years and they were loved as if they had been with you all their lives.....

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no, when I saw the posting I thought not again..I'm so so sorry. What a wonder last 2 1/2 years they had.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Karen and Lee.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Please don't beat yourself up over feeling you should have done more or noticed something better. Everyone on this board has probably felt those feelings. I know I have more then once. They are a gift to us. They help us heal. They are always there when you need them. The sad thing is; they can't tell us when THEY are feeling bad. I'm so sorry for your loss. I've always sustained the thought of the Rainbow Bridge and seeing them again some day. I'm sure THEY go to heaven.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> Please don't beat yourself up over feeling you should have done more or noticed something better. Everyone on this board has probably felt those feelings. I know I have more then once. They are a gift to us. They help us heal. They are always there when you need them. The sad thing is; they can't tell us when THEY are feeling bad. I'm so sorry for your loss. I've always sustained the thought of the Rainbow Bridge and seeing them again some day. I'm sure THEY go to heaven.


Thanks Nikitta I to believe I will see them again some day.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh that yucky, empty feeling in the house, that is the worst. I'm so sorry. Many years ago we had losses like this with some cats we adopted. We thought one was very young as it was so skinny, ended being an old man Siamese, he too died 2 years after adoption. But just remember your dogs had the best 2 years of their lives thanks to you and your husband.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the well loved dog is never gone if you keep a piece of him in your heart . 

sorry for your loss .


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, you gave her 2 wonderful years that she probably would not have had, and she gave you the gift of not having to decide, "HUGS"


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  It sounds like Thunder will be greatly missed, as with her sister.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would only assume Thunder missed Chevy. If I remember right, them 2 were attached at the hip. I am sorry for your loss. It always seems like when it rains, it pours. Hang in there and hug Lucky everyday.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. It is never easy to lose a dog, especially GSDs. They all have so much **** personality, even the bad ones -- I mean the difficult ones. Maybe, especially the difficult ones, they do leave a hole in our homes and hearts. 

It sounds like thunder passed relatively quickly, with only a few symptoms of not being quite right. Maybe if the dog had more symptoms, you would have done something differently. Well, we can maybe ourselves to death, and still have nothing to show for it. With less symptoms, and a quick passing, your dog probably did not suffer terribly, which is something to be grateful for. The chances are if you rushed off, half-dressed at the first sign of anything, your dog would have been poked and prodded and in the end, the outcome would have been the same. Sometimes we can buy our dogs a few months. And sometimes the last hours are just harder on the critter. At some point, we have to leave our maybes and our wish-I-would'ves with our higher power, and accept the mortality of the critters we love so much, knowing that we loved the dog and we gave him a good life for what time we had with him.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss I know how you feel being that I recently lost a GSD.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gretchen your right . Thunder always slept upstairs w/ me and would stick her nose under the covers when she wanted peted. Its hard seing her and Chevy's beds
Loneforce -I do think she missed her sister and Im sure they are at the rainbow bridge raising heck w/ Daisy.

Selzer and Cramspack- I definitely will remeber their biting the nose of the lab statue outside the vet and all the other crazy stuff they did. I know I couldnt have stopped what happened I think she was just to tired to fight. But I think the surprisethat we lost Thundy was hard. I expected that it would be Lucky. Thank god i still have him but this was a huge shock.
To everyone Thank you for your support.I truly appreciate it and it helps more then I can say.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, your two girls will be watching over you. This sounds like hemangiosarcoma, and it can go very quickly.
Your girls were so lucky to have found you, I remember their rescue. You gave them a wonderful life. They will send you a new pup to love soon.
Hugs to you...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, your two girls will be watching over you. This sounds like hemangiosarcoma, and it can go very quickly.
> Your girls were so lucky to have found you, I remember their rescue. You gave them a wonderful life. They will send you a new pup to love soon.
> Hugs to you...


Thanks Rebel I wondered about the hemangiosarcoma as Daisy and Chevy both had large tumors on their organs. Im sure the three of them are all trying to find a new girl for us just to keep things interesting.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!


----------

